# Some of my lathe work



## misfire (Oct 27, 2008)

I spend about 8 months out of the year making duck, goose and turkey calls. The majority are spun from my Jet lathe and sent around the country. The rest of the time I spend actually pursuing the game and various other little things in the shop. Here are some of my duck calls
This one is some of the most amazing amboyna burl I have happened upon. Just enough sap wood and spalting to make it truly unique. The band is eucalyptus burl and the insert is striped ebony









Next is a yellowbox burl barrel, padauk band and kingwood insert









This is a cocobolo call, but all the white you see is actually elk antler










This last one is a maple burl barrel, mora insert and east india rosewood band


----------



## misfire (Oct 27, 2008)

here are a few of my friction style turkey calls
This is a eucalyptus burl pot









Next is an amboyna burl pot









These were a set of calls to commerate the armed forces of the greatest country on earth. The proceeds were donated to an organization that sends much needed supplies over seas to our troops that they normally would not receive


----------



## jpr28056 (Jan 23, 2010)

Very nice calls and nice hooded merganser. Are you doing the insides yourself or buying them? Plastic or metal reeds? Sorry for the questions but I just got the stuff to try (stress the try) and make a duck call.


----------



## misfire (Oct 27, 2008)

I dont mind questions, how else are you supposed to learn??. I make every bit of the call. I buy brass tubing and cut it and make my own bands, also buy sheets of .010 mylar to make my own reeds. The only thing I buy already made is guts for my goose calls. 
Please feel free to PM or email me with any questions you may have. I started out using the kit from Hut, worst sounding duck call I ever heard. That was a few years ago, and I am still learning stuff


----------



## brown down (Mar 2, 2010)

i found that out also, with the duck calls and goose calls. did you buy a jig and go from there? i wanted to start going further with my calls and well i don't know if the jig is worth it. 200$ or around about. and if you use a jig or started from that any particular one you might have in mind? by the way the calls look absolutely phenomenal


----------



## thekctermite (Dec 23, 2007)

Good looking calls! 

Brown Down and JPR28056, Misfire's right when he says Hut duck calls are the worst sounding duck call you've ever heard! Most duck call kits are that way. Some guys opt to just buy pre-made inserts from Echo. Those sound perfect.

You can get started pretty well by purchasing a "public" jig to make duck call toneboards. Most are in the $100-$150 range. Without a jig you'll never get repeatability in your inserts and you'll end up frustrated. Wade at Webfoot Custom Calls makes great jigs and also sells parts and pieces. He also sells a flat jig that gives you the cork notch and allows you to file your toneboards until you get the sound you want. When you get there, a custom jig can be made to your design for $300. Everything matters with duck calls. Reed material/width/length/angle, cork, tone channel diameter and depth on the toneboard, toneboard profile, exhaust diameter, etc.....A jig won't immediately give you good duck calls. It is a starting point.


----------



## misfire (Oct 27, 2008)

You can also find a public jig on eBay occasionally offered by rivermallard. Great starting points like kc mentioned. But if you plan on getting more in depth with your call making ability, a jig is a MUST!!!!!


----------



## thekctermite (Dec 23, 2007)

You can also get RiverMallard's public jig directly from him. He has a website.


----------



## jpr28056 (Jan 23, 2010)

thekctermite said:


> Good looking calls!
> 
> Brown Down and JPR28056, Misfire's right when he says Hut duck calls are the worst sounding duck call you've ever heard! Most duck call kits are that way. Some guys opt to just buy pre-made inserts from Echo. Those sound perfect.
> 
> You can get started pretty well by purchasing a "public" jig to make duck call toneboards. Most are in the $100-$150 range. Without a jig you'll never get repeatability in your inserts and you'll end up frustrated. Wade at Webfoot Custom Calls makes great jigs and also sells parts and pieces. He also sells a flat jig that gives you the cork notch and allows you to file your toneboards until you get the sound you want. When you get there, a custom jig can be made to your design for $300. Everything matters with duck calls. Reed material/width/length/angle, cork, tone channel diameter and depth on the toneboard, toneboard profile, exhaust diameter, etc.....A jig won't immediately give you good duck calls. It is a starting point.


The worst sounding duck call was any call that I was blowing unless it was my old Yentzen. That was the only call I was ever able to blow effectively.


----------

